# Moggie 12/25



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Sent from my LGL85C using Ohub Campfire mobile app

Entire lake is locked up, Congress had 1/2in of clear ice  won't be long.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

NICE !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

really glad to hear this!!! could help if we get this little warm up this weekend, lets hope not!!!!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Stopped by Congress lk rd, still locked up on east side, around 1in at dock 

Sent from my LGL85C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Trapperjohn that's a surprise but we'll take it baby !!!!!! Should be back on by this coming weekend I think. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

no way! awesome! cant believe it survived. squito is wide open..tonight should start the rebuilding


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

with the temp's forcasted starting tonight i'm hoping for wed's morning, i'll let ya know what I find when I get there, I fished boathouse dock for about 1/2 hour, not even a nibble


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I must have just missed you trapperjon. My truck was parked in the same place as yours about 11:00AM when i checked on the ice.
I was looking for some open water for my minnows.

I was headed to West Branch for some crappies when my check engine light came on in my truck. So I got off at SR 43 and headed south and drove around Mogadore looking for open water.
Didn't find any and went home. 
The dock at the boathouse was iced up too in the morning.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

stopped by this afternoon (31st) spud went right thru off the docks at CLR & boathouse, open water west side of CLR causeway and LOTS of open water at west end of lake, (sunnybrook area)


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

bad news.....


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Did anyone get a chance to look today ?


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I will be in the area next weekend for ice fishing for the first time would anyone like to meet up if there is safe ice and show myself and a friend the ropes and some good spots to fish? We will have a ice shanty and all gear.


----------

